# Late Starter In A Somewhat Different Position Wants To Know.....



## refill1961 (May 30, 2015)

I'm really late getting started, REALLY LATE, I know, but I'm an innovative thinker and a survivor in all aspects so I will do the best I can with what I have available and see what happens, that's all many of us can do. In my innovative mind, I have tried to envision The World of tomorrow and especially The United States of America and what it will be like not just tomorrow but next month and next year. I know it's late and that I'll never have enough time to be 100% or even half that towards being ready for whatever so as I go, I spend as much time as possible trying to over prepare in areas where I can in hopes that my over preparedness will gain me leverage in the market when it's time to barter or maybe to have something to bring to the table in a group situation. I understand that in an emergency situation, the grocery store shelves will be completely empty in three hours. EMPTY in three hours. I also understand that us humans can go as long as three weeks without food before we starve to death. It is also true that a human will only survive three days without water. It is said to take a gallon of water per day, per person to survive. Half for drinking and half for hygiene. I, as a late starter, intend to take advantage of the fact that I have an underground spring that puts out an unbelievable amount of water and when I say unbelievable amount, I mean this spring PUTS IT OUT. Not only have I made steps to preserve, secure and utilize the water from the spring but I've collected a large number of milk jugs and I'm planning to fill them and store them for my use and for use at the bargaining table. It only stands to reason that water will be a valuable commodity and I'm hoping to capitalize on my over abundance by over preparing and having plenty to spare. My question is..... What is the most effective and cheapest way to purify the water. The truth is, I've been drinking it straight out of the ground for all of my life but I don't expect I can put it in washed out milk jugs and not have problems without treatment of some kind. I heard that a drop of Clorox per gallon will do it but I want to know the whole truth before I make the wrong move. Any information will be greatly appreciated, help me now and remember that I've got water later.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Glad you made it this far. Welcome.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, refill. Welcome to this group of misfits. I would caution you against using washed out milk jugs. I have heard that you can't get them completely clean, and residue contaminates the water. There are many other ways to store water in a safer fashion. As far as purification, I would think in the quantity you are suggesting, you might want a gravity type filter that basically uses 5 gallon buckets. Lots of videos on how to DIY one on YouTube, or there are several manufacturers that have them available.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Refill, what emergencies are likely to happen in your area? Floods, earthquakes, tornadoes, hurricanes, tsunami? That is where you should begin you preparations. Also set aside money for layoffs so that you can live without panic.

8 to 12 drops of liquid chlorine bleach per gallon of water will keep it safe for a year or two. I stored water in milk jugs that way for years without any problems and drank it at two years to replenish with fresh.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

refill1961 said:


> I know it's late and that I'll never have enough time to be 100% or even half that towards being ready for whatever so as I go, I spend as much time as possible trying to over prepare in areas where I can in hopes that my over preparedness will gain me leverage in the market when it's time to barter or maybe to have something to bring to the table in a group situation.


You could be given 120 years to prepare and you'd never get to 100% prepared so don't sweat it. You just have to do the best you can and be ready and able to be flexible. Most plans don't go exactly as you planned them. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Refill, what emergencies are likely to happen in your area? Floods, earthquakes, tornadoes, hurricanes, tsunami? That is where you should begin you preparations. Also set aside money for layoffs so that you can live without panic.
> 
> 8 to 12 drops of liquid chlorine bleach per gallon of water will keep it safe for a year or two. I stored water in milk jugs that way for years without any problems and drank it at two years to replenish with fresh.


Just to make sure, how much is a drop? Or is the measure not much of a concern? Will it kill you if you use too much? Or just off the taste?
I've never used stored water, but want to.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Having are viable fresh water source is clutch. That puts you a step up on many others.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just to make sure, how much is a drop? Or is the measure not much of a concern? Will it kill you if you use too much? Or just off the taste?
> I've never used stored water, but want to.


A drop is what naturally comes off the end of an eye dropper when you slowly squeeze the bulb. Not to be funny but that is how I add bleach to water - with an eye dropper. you could use just about anything that would allow a drop to form and fall off - like a popsicle stick or a piece of small diameter hose. (gently squeeze the hose to get a single drop at a time.
You won't poison yourself unless you really over do it but I don't like the taste of chlorine and it isn't good for you in large quantities. You should just be able to smell the chlorine in the water. If it smells too strong then add more water.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

welcome -I'll take that refill any day.
ok couple things crossed my mind manly to do with self sustainment here with resources that are available.
first I thought was fish farm -not a huge mass production design but a smaller one for your own consumption maybe a couple cheap inflatable ring pools and some pan fish or something -use the water again to grow some vegetables that you like. 
second thing I think when you say fresh clean spring water is bottle it and sell that sh$$ and make a little cash to put in your pocket I'm not talking millions maybe shoot for 500 or so a month as a residual throw away cash flow.
you got the water figure out what you can use it for make a pond or what ever. 
water good -dehydration bad


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

In addition to filters, check into pool shock. It stores much longer than bleach. Here is a thread about it.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10801


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Prepping is about being better off today than you were yesterday. Always improve your fighting position.

It is never about crossing a finish line or filling a room, or having X number of MRE's. If you save just one little bottle of water every day - that's prepping. You don't need a camo truck and an underground bunker to hide in.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

In an emergency, think of this (one gallon of Regular Clorox Bleach) as 3,800 gallons of drinking water. 
When the tap water stops flowing, Regular Clorox Bleach isn't just a laundry-aid, it's a lifesaver. Use it to purify water, and you'll have something to drink. 
It's the same in any natural disaster. As the shock wears off and the days wear on, the biggest demand is for drinking water. Time after time, relief crews hand out free Clorox Bleach with simple instructions: use it to kill bacteria in your water and you'll have purified water to drink. Here's how: (Store these directions with your emergency bottle of Clorox Bleach.) 
First let water stand until particles settle. Pour the clear water into an uncontaminated container and add Regular Clorox Bleach per the chart.* Mix well. Wait 30 min. Water should have a slight bleach odor. If not, repeat dose. Wait 15 min. Sniff again. Keep an eyedropper taped to your emergency bottle of Clorox Bleach, since purifying small amounts of water requires only a few drops. See chart* suggestions for storage bottle replacement. 
Don't pour purified water into contaminated containers. To sanitize water jugs first, see instructions** at right. 
Without water and electricity, even everyday tasks are tough. In lieu of steaming hot water, sanitize dishes with a little Clorox Bleach. Just follow the directions below to keep dishes clean. 
Whether you use Clorox Bleach in an emergency or for everyday chores, it's always an environmentally sound choice. After its work is done, Clorox Bleach breaks down to little more than salt and water, which is good news anytime. 
*Ratio of Clorox Bleach to Water for Purification 
2 drops of Regular Clorox Bleach per quart of water 
8 drops of Regular Clorox Bleach per gallon of water 
1/2 teaspoon Regular Clorox Bleach per five gallons of water 
If water is cloudy, double the recommended dosages of Clorox Bleach. 
(Only use Regular Clorox Bleach (not Fresh Scent or Lemon Fresh). To insure that Clorox Bleach is at its full strength, replace your storage bottle every three months.)


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Prepping is not a destination, it is a journey.
One day at a time.


----------

